# Using wheel press ,newbie-1st time - help



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello all, I am a newbie, so here's my problem. Received my Lucky Bob's wheel remover & wheel press today. Also some delrin hubs , dbl. & sngl. hub. .063 , .059 hole size...

Because I have never used one before, don't even know that the seperate round disc w/hole in center is for ?!

So, can anyone guide me in proper use of press ? picture,videos, etc. I am a pretty good auto mechanic and tinkerer - just want to know HOW something works before I tear up rims ..

All advice, help , direction will greatly appreciated. This hobby is perfect for me, home all the time, on SSI DISABILITY , yeah it sucks, but whatcha gonna do .. Thanks::wave:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

The Brass piece you mention goes into the hole opposite the threaded " Pusher Rod" ( bottom of press). Use your new wheels to make sure they fit on this part nicely. Sometimes the wheel ID is smaller than the Guide ( piece in question) and you can screw up a wheel pretty easy. If it doesn't fit right you can remove the brass piece and use the bottom of the press to press your axle on. A trick I found that helps me is using an extra axle to start a pilot hole before you try to hold the chassis and wheel in place to get the wheel started on the intended axle. Hope I answered you question if not speak up we are a freindly bunch and will try our best to help you sort this out. 
Clyde-0-Mite:wave:


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

O.K. This press has an "anvil" made into the end -opposite pusher rod, it comes with an aluminium round disc w/hole in ctr., seems to fit over anvil. Is this used for rim end to sit against when pressing. O r does it have another use, that I'm just not aware of ..( lucky bob's ) press, if that helps.

I will make an axle to fit thru hole in anvil as a guide , saw that post on here , somewhere.

Also, I am usibg new delrim single and dbl. flanged hubs. Is ther any special process to using these ? Sorry that I sound so ignorant towards this stuff, but this is new to me & we have no slot establishments or anything in my area. I am depending on you'se guys , L.O.L., you'all are the best ...Thanks , Antknee !


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Another good tip is to lightly point the axle, I chuck them up in a dremel tool and just stone the end so you have just a little lead on the axle, it will help it start in the wheel easier, just go slow and make sure your going straight. 

Boosted


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

The Aluminum piece you speak of I have no knowledge as I too have the Lucky Bob's press and puller but got mine used so it didn't have that part. Maybe someone else could help here or shoot an email to Bob hisself maybe he will respond.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

some photos on these pages

http://www.scaleengineering.com/Product Pages/TirePuller1.htm

http://www.scaleengineering.com/Product Pages/TirePress2.htm


----------

